# 42 console/handheld folder icons for computer



## JakobAir (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry for the lackluster title. This is an icon set posted on Deviant Art years ago. I have used it for years and wanted to share. I didn't make this but kudos to "starvingartist" who did. You can download it at https://www.deviantart.com/starvingartist/art/Antiseptic-Videogame-Systems-23217105 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To change the icons in Windows 7:
1. Right click the folder you want to change.
2. Click the "Customize" tab.
3. Click "Change Icon...".
4. Click "Browse..." and navigate to where you downloaded the files.
5. Double click the .ico file you want.
6. Click "Ok".
6.5 Click "Ok".
7. Gawk at the new icon and post it on Reddit for "karma".

To change the icons in Windows 10:
I've never used Windows 10.

To change the icons in Linux:
You know what you're doing already. You don't need my help.

To change the icons in MacOs 8/9:
Bless your soul.

To change the icons in OSX:
Apple died with Jobs.


----------



## JakobAir (Apr 3, 2019)

There is also a Switch icon at https://www.deviantart.com/starvingartist/art/Nintendo-Switch-790429751





and a X-bone one at https://www.deviantart.com/starvingartist/art/Xbox-One-S-790428036





Enjoy!


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for heads up on these! I've got a great project I could use these on.


----------

